# Adding a headlight to Craftsman model 247.881731 snowblower



## RickA36 (Feb 8, 2021)

I'm looking to find out if I can add a headlight to my 24 inch Craftsman snowblower, which did not come with one. Is it possible to wire one in to the engine wiring? Any information would be greatly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

RickA36 said:


> I'm looking to find out if I can add a headlight to my 24 inch Craftsman snowblower, which did not come with one. Is it possible to wire one in to the engine wiring? Any information would be greatly appreciated! Thanks


Welcome to SBF Rick. It appears that snow blower has a Honda CLONE motor that does not have an alternator for powering a light.
Craftsman 247881731 User Manual SNOWTHROWER Manuals And Guides 1306515L


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Is there any chance you have a wire or two coming out from under the cover of the pull start ?
IF, if it has it you'd find it over by the electric starter. Sometimes they have it even if the machine isn't equipped with a headlight.
But in looking through the manual Grunt was kind enough to link I don't think you'll find one.
To add one you'd have to purchase a stator and most likely a flywheel with the proper magnets.
You have a 270-SUA engine. Not sure if any of this might be of help - - > Adding a stator


.


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

I have the same machine and made a very simple and inexpensive fix. I purchased a set of bike lights and attached them to the vertical sections of the snowblower handlebar tubing as shown in the photo. The set I purchased cost under $30 and included two lights and attaching pieces. I've also included a photo of the items included in the set. When not used for the snowblower, I remove the lights and have two extra flashlights.


----------

